# Разное > Курилка >  Интересная новость

## FLOGGER

Вот она: Captain Cassius Calhoun: 

 По сообщению пресс-службы Министерства обороны Российской Федерации, в ближайшее время будет официально объявлено о введении в вооруженных силах России нового воинского звания: Генерал-адмирал. Информацию для журналистов уже подтвердили представители администрации Президента. 

 Согласно комментариям официальных лиц, фактически производится не введение этого звания, а его восстановление – поскольку такая должность уже существовала в вооруженных силах России в период с 1695 г., а в 1722 г. чин Генерал-адмирала был официально введен как высший военный чин Петром Великим в знаменитой Табели о рангах, и просуществовал до 1908 года. 

 Звание Генерал-адмирала в старой России приравнивалось к званию генерал-фельдмаршала в сухопутных войсках, а также гражданским чинам канцлера и действительного тайного советника I класса. Однако современное руководство страны, реформируя вооруженные силы, пошло дальше. Согласно указу, подробности которого по сведениям, предоставленным СМИ, вероятно будут официально опубликованы в ближайшие дни, вновь введенное звание Генерал-адмирал может быть присвоено также и гражданскому чиновнику высокого ранга – „за исключительные заслуги перед Россией и ее вооруженными силами”. 

 Как заявил журналистам осведомленный источник в пресс-службе Администрации Президента, „введение звания Генерал-адмирал в современной России – это еще один шаг к соединению времен, укреплению духовно-исторических связей с нашим славным военным прошлым – в котором нам, россиянам, безусловно есть чем гордиться”.

 На вопрос, вводится ли одновременно с этим званием соответствующая ему в министерстве обороны должность, источник ответил весьма определенно: „Нет, вводится только звание, по этому вопросу принято четкое решение”. 

 По сведениям из компетентных источников, одновременно с публикацией указа о введении в России звания Генерал-адмирала, будет также опубликован указ о первом в современной истории России присвоении этого звания.

 Первым Генерал-адмиралом станет министр обороны России Анатолий Сердюков – согласно формулировке, „за исключительные заслуги в реформировании вооруженных сил, их обновлении, укреплении и повышении обороноспособности страны”. 


10/06/2011 [20:19:26]

----------


## kfmut

а аттестация какая-нибудь на звание генерал-адмирала предусмотрена? :-))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## FLOGGER

Кто ж его аттестовать-то сможет? Генерал не сможет, т. к. не моряк, а адмирал-потому что не солдат.

----------


## kfmut

представители неравнодушной общественности :-)

----------


## FLOGGER

А есть такая?

----------


## kfmut

Ну а как же? :-) Мигалово, 4 июня:


Глядеть на http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/kfmut/view/378279/

----------


## OKA

Вот тоже интересная новость :

"15 мая — РИА Новости. Разработчики аудиоформата mp3 официально объявили о том, что патенты на него больше не действительны. Это означает символическую смерть расширения, которое являлось стандартом для цифровых музыкальных устройств в течение последних 20 лет, пишет 

deadspin-quote-carrot-aligned-w-bgr-2  .

О конце эпохи mp3 сообщил немецкий Институт интегральных микросхем имени Фраунгофера, который владел патентами на этот формат совместно с компанией Technicolor. По словам разработчиков, сбор лицензионных отчислений с компаний, которые производят программное обеспечение с использованием данного расширения, будет прекращен в связи с истечением срока действия патентов на разработки, использованные при создании mp3.

"Несмотря на то что сегодня существуют более эффективные кодеки с передовыми характеристиками, mp3 до сих пор популярен среди потребителей", — говорится в сообщении создателей программы. Однако, по их мнению, будущее за новыми, усовершенствованными стандартами аудиофайлов — такими, как MPEG-H или AAC.

Аудиозаписи mp3 по-прежнему можно будет воспроизводить на поддерживающих их устройствах. Прекращение патента означает, что музыкальная индустрия переходит на более совершенные способы кодировки аудиоданных.

Как пишет Gizmodo, формат проживет еще какое-то время, но производители аудиоустройств скоро окончательно перейдут с mp3 на AAC, как это было с переходом на CD-ROM вместо дискет."

https://ria.ru/technology/20170515/1494336290.html


Не забываем бэкапить свои мегатонны аудиомУзык и аудиотекстов в другие форматы)) Вспоминая про судьбу киноплёнок, магнитолент и дисков, компакт-кассет и VHS c CD)) Готовимся к напастям на джпг и прочие МП4, а так жэж гигатонны личных цифровых библиотек и медиатек.  

ХРюше и двух десятков лет подышать не дали, су.. замочили... Как страшно жить))

Открываем старый добрый книжный шкапчик и достаём с ностальгией альбом с фотками, технокнижку или авиажурнальчик)) Читаем вслух при свечах, поём песни, предварительно промочив горло  :Biggrin: 

Вот действительно, почему не выработать единый какой нить стандарт на форматы, на неск. десятков лет.
Зарядки на мобильниках всё-таки на мини-усб перешли, на благо потребителям и скрежет зубовный корпорациям))

----------


## Avia M

> Вот тоже интересная новость :
> 
> "15 мая — РИА Новости. Разработчики аудиоформата mp3 официально объявили о том, что патенты на него больше не действительны. Это означает символическую смерть расширения


Давно пора, т. к. "Согласно исследованию, прослушивание «сжатых» песен в формате mp3 усиливало нейтральные и негативные и подавляло позитивные эмоции человека. Ученые предположили, что отрицательные чувства появлялись из-за наличия фонового шума в файлах с таким расширением"... 
Вероятно не доказано?

----------


## OKA

> Давно пора, т. к. "Согласно исследованию, прослушивание «сжатых» песен в формате mp3 усиливало нейтральные и негативные и подавляло позитивные эмоции человека. Ученые предположили, что отрицательные чувства появлялись из-за наличия фонового шума в файлах с таким расширением"... 
> Вероятно не доказано?


А, ну это если по лесу, с МП3 плеером в наушниках долго ходить, за грыбочками специальными, 
то такой большой фоновый шум может обналичиться, с расширением "сжатых" песен ...  :Biggrin:  



А после скажут, типа опять британские учёные предположили, не доказали, и , вероятно, накосячили))

----------


## OKA

"10 июля 2017 года на аэродроме Ельцовка в Новосибирске состоялся первый вылет ключевой новинки в области российской малой авиации -  цельнокомпозитного самолёта ТВС-2ДТС, спроектированного и построенного в СибНИА. Были осуществлены пробежки и подлёты, а затем - двадцатиминутный полёт, прошедший успешно.



Экипаж самолёта: КВС - директор нашего института, В. Е. Барсук, лётчик-испытатель I класса, второй пилот - И. А. Мосейкин, руководитель АСЦ СИБНИА-тест, лётчик-испытатель I класса."

Первый полёт цельнокомпозитного ТВС-2ДТС


"Специалисты Сибирского научно-исследовательского института авиации имени Чаплыгина провели летные испытания цельнокомпозитного легкого самолета ТВС-2ДТС. Согласно сообщению института, первый полет самолета состоялся 10 июля на аэродроме Ельцовка в Новосибирске. Во время первого полета новый самолет провел в воздухе 20 минут.

В настоящее время в России действует программа развития малой авиации, разработанная Министерством промышленности и торговли России. Эта программа предусматривает разработку легкого самолета для местных авиалиний, который мог бы заменить устаревший многоцелевой самолет Ан-2, также известный как «Кукурузник».

В прототипе ТВС-2ДТС планер практически целиком изготовлен из углепластика. Такое решение позволяет существенно снизить массу летательного аппарата, улучшив некоторые его летные характеристики. Самолет оснащен американским турбовинтовым двигателем Honeywell TPE331-12UAN взлетной мощностью 1100 лошадиных сил. ТВС-2ДТС способен перевозить до девяти человек.

В 2015 году Сибирский НИИ авиации имени Чаплыгина провел испытания прототипа ТВС-2ДТ, выполненного на основе ремоторизованного Ан-2. На этом самолете, также совершившем первый полет с аэродрома Ельцовка, проверялись характеристики композитного крыла, в котором панели, лонжероны, нервюры и другие элементы были выполнены из углепластика.

Любопытно, что в прототипах нового легкого самолета, выполненного по схеме биплана, нижнее крыло имеет плавно загнутые кверху законцовки, которыми оно соединено с правой и левой консолями верхнего крыла. Такая схема, иначе называемая замкнутым крылом, позволяет отказаться от расчалок, используемых в конструкции классического бипланного крыла. Замкнутое крыло также имеет лучшие аэродинамические характеристики...

...Ан-2 — один из самых популярных и известных советских самолетов; всего было выпущено около 18 тысяч «Кукурузников», 1400 из которых до сих пор эксплуатируются российскими компаниями и ведомствами. Самолет широко использовался не только на местных маршрутах, но и в сельском хозяйстве при химических работах на полях. Ан-2 был удобен в частности тем, что мог приземляться на неподготовленные грунтовые площадки.

«Кукурузник» способен развивать скорость до 236 километров в час и выполнять полеты на расстояние до 990 километров. Самолет может перевозить до 12 пассажиров или грузы массой до 1,5 тонны.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/07/13/tvs2dts




  

http://bmpd.livejournal.com/2727585.html

Жаль, что столько неизнашиваемых фюзеляжей Ан-2 останутся в прошлом...

----------


## OKA

"Пневматический пилотируемый орнитоптер подготовили к первому полету


Валерий Дарьин и орнитоптер «Альбатрос АС-5мх»
Василий Сычёв

Конструктор из подмосковного Троицка Валерий Дарьин на авиасалоне МАКС-2017 представил пневматический орнитоптер «Альбатрос АС-5мх», разработкой которого занимается с 1990-х годов. N+1 изобретатель рассказал, что прототип аппарата уже подготовлен к первому полету, и осталось провести лишь несколько технических проверок. Первый полет аппарата планируется провести до конца текущего года.

Орнитоптер, иначе называемый махолетом, представляет собой летательный аппарат тяжелее воздуха, полет которого поддерживается маховым движением его крыла наподобие птицы (орнитос — птица, птерос — крыло). Такие аппараты считаются достаточно сложными, преимущественно из-за проблем с разработкой надежной конструкции и подбором материалов, способных выдерживать длительные динамические нагрузки.

По словам Дарьина, математическое моделирование показало, что его аппарат будет отличаться большим ресурсом. Крыло махолета «Альбатрос АС-5мх» состоит из лавсановой оболочки, лонжерона, носка профиля, задней кромки, нервюры и шарнира нервюры. Жесткие элементы выполнены из авиационного алюминия марки Д16Т. Корпус крыла с шарнирными соединениями позволил равномерно распределить нагрузку по нему.

Привод крыла осуществляется с помощью пневматического поршня, в который подается сжатый воздух из газового баллона. По словам Дарьина, пневматическая система может быть заменена любой другой, включая парогенератор и испаритель азота. Прототип аппарата использует баллон со сжатым воздухом, из которого газовая смесь подается в поршень через редуктор.

Орнитоптер «Альбатрос АС-5мх» оснащен рулями направления и высоты, а также фиксированными элеронами, которые позволят управлять аппаратом по крену. Элероны в полете не выполняют маховых движений. Кроме того, при полете с нулевым креном элероны создают дополнительную подъемную силу.

Разрабатываемый аппарат является двухместным с тандемным расположением летчика и пассажира. Как утверждает разработчик, его аппарат имеет очень короткий разбег перед взлетом и способен на полет на малых скоростях. При этом в будущем «Альбатрос АС-5мх» будет способен и на висение наподобие вертолета.

По словам Дарьина, основные летные характеристики можно будет рассчитать после первого полета. По предварительной оценке, «Альбатрос АС-5мх» сможет выполнять полеты на скорости до 120 километров в час на расстояние до 300 километров.

В июне прошлого года стало известно, что российские инженеры Андрей Мельник и Дмитрий Шувалов намерены спроектировать и построить один из самых эффективных орнитоптеров. Проект получил название «Рарок-2». Аппарат с максимальной взлетной массой 30 килограммов сможет нести семь с половиной килограммов полезной нагрузки.

Запаса топлива будет хватать на 40-минутный полет, при этом для взлета и посадки беспилотного орнитоптера потребуется полоса не длиннее десяти метров. Подробнее об этом аппарате и истории махолетов вы можете прочитать 

https://nplus1.ru/material/2016/07/15/ornitopter

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/07/19/albatros

----------


## OKA

Пермские моторы евроинтегрировалиcь со "Scooter")) 



Концерт к 100 летию со дня рождения генерального конструктора Пермских моторов Павла Соловьева

И европейцев потянуло в Крым :

"Самолет с немецкой группой Scooter на борту приземлился в аэропорту Симферополя. Об этом в пятницу, 4 августа, сообщает «Комсомольская правда в Крыму».

Отмечается, что фронтмена Эйч Пи Бакстера и его коллектив встречали журналисты, которые предложили музыкантам барабульку, однако те отказались.

По словам лидера команды, перелет из Франции прошел очень хорошо, и он рад оказаться на полуострове.

Коллектив выступит на фестивале «Золотая Балка», который пройдет в первые выходные августа на юго-западном побережье Крыма. В лайн-апе также заявлены «Ленинград», «Градусы» и Дима Билан.

В июне Киев обещал закрыть въезд на Украину немецкой группе в случае, если они посетят республику, а также пригрозил тюремным сроком до восьми лет. В свою очередь, посол Украины в Германии Андрей Мельник встретился с менеджером коллектива, чтобы отговорить команду от посещения полуострова.

Крым воссоединился с Россией в 2014 году по итогам референдума. Киев считает регион оккупированной территорией, а приезжающих туда — нарушителями украинского законодательства. Москва же настаивает, что присоединение полуострова прошло в соответствии с нормами международного права."

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/08/04/scooter/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOrnIUV81fQ

Не забоялись, круто! )) Вот уж кто стопудовая "цээуропа"- так это "Scooter"))

А вот рыжий клоун Пьер Ришар засс...   :Biggrin: 

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/02/03/pierre_richard/

----------


## Казанец

А вот ещё интересная новость, на стартовой странице главного браузера страны:
https://news.yandex.ru/yandsearch?cl...b_225.ca780ef9

----------


## OKA

> А вот ещё интересная новость, на стартовой странице главного браузера страны:
> https://news.yandex.ru/yandsearch?cl...b_225.ca780ef9


"... "Климат в тех краях весьма жесткий, континентальный, на солнце воздух быстро прогревается, становится жарко, можно загорать, но к вечеру очень резко холодает — там буквально до +5, приходится быстро утепляться", — пояснил Песков.

Он пообещал, что фото- и видеоматериалы о поездке президента в Сибирь будут опубликованы Кремлем в понедельник без какой-либо редактуры..."

Подробнее :

https://ria.ru/society/20170804/1499793480.html


"Что делать будем? Завидовать будем!"  :Biggrin: 

Завидовать будем! / занимательный факт /Константин Рокоссовский

----------


## OKA

"На Украине завели уголовное дело на немецкую музыкальную группу Scooter за выступление в Крыму, сообщает украинское "Общественное радио". 

Поводом для этого стало обращение одного из депутатов Верховной рады. Музыкантов обвиняют в нарушении "порядка въезда на временно оккупированную территорию Украины и выезда из нее". Как отмечали ранее в прокуратуре, немецким электронщикам грозит до восьми лет тюрьмы.

Группа Scooter приехала в Крым для участия в фестивале ZBFest, который проходит в Балаклаве. На сцене фестиваля группа преставила эффектное мультимедийное шоу, исполнила все свои известные хиты и пообещала крымчанам "увидеться в следующий раз". Перед концертом музыканты также посетили Севастополь.

Как писал ранее немецкий таблоид "Bild", Киев предупреждал группу о возможных последствиях посещения полуострова: им грозят штрафные санкции, в частности, запрет на въезд на Украину. Организаторы фестиваля выразили недоумение позицией украинских властей, а вокалист Scooter Эйч Пи Бакстер заявил, что едет в Крым "не для того, чтобы заниматься политикой, а потому, что там живут наши фанаты". "У нас есть, что им показать", — добавил он.

Также в пятницу стало известно, что участники группы попали в базу украинского сайта "Миротворец". Этот проект известен скандальными публикациями с конфиденциальными данными журналистов, ополченцев из самопровозглашенных ДНР и ЛНР, а также российских и украинских деятелей культуры и искусства."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20170805/1499810447.html

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> "На Украине завели уголовное дело на немецкую музыкальную группу Scooter за выступление в Крыму


Полагаю вскорости кол-во "дел" будет резко увеличиваться. Судей хватит?  :Smile: 
Неужели не надоело "воздух сотрясать"?...

----------


## OKA

Познавательно : 



ЦМГФО - Центр мониторинга геофизической обстановки



http://tesis.lebedev.ru/magnetic_storms.html

----------


## Avia M

"Точное число потерь советских военнослужащих в ходе операции официально не публиковалось. По данным Минобороны, с 1 августа 1962 года по 16 августа 1964 года на Кубе погибли 64 советских гражданина", — говорится в сообщении на сайте ведомства.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20170909/1502129420.html

----------


## Mig

> "Точное число потерь советских военнослужащих в ходе операции официально не публиковалось. По данным Минобороны, с 1 августа 1962 года по 16 августа 1964 года на Кубе погибли 64 советских гражданина", — говорится в сообщении на сайте ведомства.
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20170909/1502129420.html


Строго говоря, МО РФ лишь подтвердило те цифры, которые давно приводятся специалистами.

32 гиап на Кубе в 1962-1963 года не потерял НИ ОДНОГО человека:
http://www.airforce.ru/content/holod...-1962-1963-gg/

----------


## Avia M

> "На Украине завели уголовное дело на немецкую музыкальную группу Scooter за выступление в Крыму


Полагаю папка "потолстела"...

Французский актер, исполнитель главной роли в фильме «Такси» и его продолжениях Сами Насери прилетел в Крым.
«Мы, я и Сами, захотели (приехать) к вам в Крым, не боимся санкций, любим вашу страну — Россию. Потому мы сегодня здесь», — сказали в аэропорту журналистам и встречающим Сами и Мурад. 

Звезда фильма «Такси» приехал в Крым (фото+видео) - 30 Сентября 2017 - Город-герой Севастополь

----------


## OKA

" Самолет-пуля совершил первый полет


Celera 500L Socal Airshow Review

Перспективный американский самолет Celera 500L, разрабатываемый компанией Otto Aviation, совершил полет. Как пишет The Drive, самолет поднялся в воздух в Викторвилле в Калифорнии. Как отмечает издание, возможно, этот полет был первым, однако достоверно это неизвестно, поскольку разработка самолета ведется в обстановке строжайшей секретности.

Подробности о летных испытаниях Celera 500L неизвестны. Самолет совершил полет в начале ноября, а наземные испытания проходил, вероятно, с июня текущего года.

Считается, что разработка Celera 500L ведется на протяжении последних десяти лет. Перспективный летательный аппарат имеет экспериментальную регистрацию Федерального управления гражданской авиации США N818WM. Самолет имеет фюзеляж, выполненный в форме пули или авиабомбы.

Celera 500L сконструирован по классической самолетной схеме. В хвостовой части самолета установлен турбовинтовой двигатель с толкающим пятилопастным воздушным винтом. Воздухозаборники двигателя выведены на верхнюю поверхность хвостовой части фюзеляжа. Законцовки крыла немного отклонены вверх.

Летные характеристики Celera 500L не раскрываются. Экспериментальный образец самолета не оборудован иллюминаторами, поэтому сложно точно понять его предназначения. Вероятно, Celera 500L разрабатывается для деловой авиации. Но он также может быть и экспериментальным аппаратом в программе разработки способов улучшения аэродинамики летательных аппаратов и их экономичности.

Весной текущего года южноафриканская компания Pegasus Universal Aerospace занялась разработкой делового самолета VBJ с вертикальными взлетом и посадкой, который сможет использовать стандартные вертолетные площадки на городских зданиях и частных яхтах.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/12/celera

----------


## OKA

" Британский проект Bloodhound LSR достиг важной вехи в своём стремлении установить рекорд наземного перемещения. 18 ноября, информационное агентство BBC сообщило о том, что реактивный автомобиль Bloodhound преодолел порог скорости в 1000 км/ч.

Bloodhound стал седьмым автомобилем в истории, которому удалось разогнаться до скорости свыше 600 миль в час. Пилот Энди Грин смог достичь показателя 628 миль в час (1010 км/ч).

Рекорд — 763 миль в час (1228 км/ч) — принадлежит машине Thrust SSC, которую также пилотировал Энди Грин. В Bloodhound LSR намерены уже в следующем году установить новый рекорд, используя ракетный двигатель вместо реактивного.

Bloodhound развил скорость свыше 1010 км/ч всего с одним реактивным двигателем. В машине установлен реактивный двигатель Eurojet EJ200, который используется в истребителе Eurofighter Typhoon. "




Полностью :

https://warspot.ru/15970-bloodhound-1000-km-ch-po-zemle

----------


## OKA

" Американцы испытали увеличенную версию псевдоспутника-биплана


ApusDuo UAVOS

Американская компания UAVOS провела первые летные испытания увеличенной версии перспективного долголетающего беспилотника-биплана ApusDuo. Как пишет Aviation Week, испытания состоялись в начале ноября 2019 года и были признаны успешными.

UAVOS относит ApusDuo к псевдоспутникам, беспилотным летательным аппаратам с очень большой продолжительностью полета. Первый полет уменьшенной версии ApusDuo с размахом крыльев 10 метров состоялся в середине октября прошлого года.

В рамках проекта разработчики намерены провести летные испытания нескольких прототипов ApusDuo один больше другого. Финальный прототип, который будет максимально приближен к серийной версии аппарата, получит крылья размахом 28 метров. Он сможет нести полезную нагрузку массой до 8 килограммов.




Увеличенный прототип псевдоспутника-биплана, испытанный в начале ноября 2019 года, получил крылья размахом 14 метров. Этот протип отличается от предыдущей версии уменьшенной массой конструкции и некоторыми перепроектированными элементами.

AupsDuo имеет три фюзеляжа, в носовой и хвостовой частях которых установлены крылья. Переднее крыло закреплено на фюзеляжах не жестко, а через систему шарниров. Заднее крыло размещено над килями. На киле среднего фюзеляжа беспилотника установлен электромотор с толкающим воздушным винтом.

Следует отметить, что электромотор с воздушным винтом работает не на всем протяжении полета — он включается только на время набора высоты, а также поддержания скорости. Часть полета беспилотник проводит в режиме планирования. Электромотор аппарата питается от аккумуляторов и солнечных панелей. Последние расположены на верхних поверхностях крыльев.

Ранее стало известно, что японская компания HAPSMobile планирует начать стратосферные испытания своего псевдоспутника HAWK30 в конце текущего финансового года (заканчивается в Японии 31 марта 2020 года).

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/18/apusduo

В ролике заметно три толкающих винта))

----------


## OKA

Скорее две интересные новости))

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3841374.html

https://ria.ru/20191120/1561176743.html

Тактические батоны возвращаются? ))


Небольшой анонс :

----------


## OKA

> ..Ещё "круче"...
> 
> Госдума приняла в первом чтении законопроект о запрете на продажу смартфонов и компьютеров без российского программного обеспечения.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20191105/1560589747.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Ну вот такое пишут :

Законопроект о предустановке российского софта на смартфоны принят во втором чтении

----------


## Avia M

холдинг «Вертолеты России» не смог договориться с Индией и Индонезией о поставках туда вертолетов Ми-171 и Ми-172.
Тянули с ценой до последнего. Когда согласовали цены — $11,7 млн за один Ми-171 и $11,9 млн за один Ми-172, покупатели уже уехали»

Подробнее на РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/politics/22/11/20...79477a38b9c30e

Интересно, куда уехали покупатели? :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

Министр обороны Малайзии отметил,  рассматриваются варианты с обменом нескольких Су-30МКМ на Су-35 и МиГ-29 на МиГ-35, если доплата будет производиться пальмовым маслом малайзийского производства. 

https://topwar.ru/165266-s-doplatoj-...na-mig-35.html

Это по нашему! По Малазийски... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

" Новозеландцы испытают робота-прилипалу для осмотра самолетов


Invert Robotics

Новозеландская компания Invert Robotics договорилась с американской компанией NDT Solutions об испытаниях и доработке робота, созданного для осмотра поверхности планеров самолетов. Как пишет Flightglobal, новый робот способен присасываться к поверхности самолета и, присосавшись, перемещаться по ней.

В настоящее время осмотр самолетов после рейса производится техниками и занимает относительно много времени. При этом при визуальном осмотре техники могут не заметить мельчайшие повреждения. Использование роботов для осмотра самолетов позволит сократить время, необходимое на эту процедуру, и повысить качество обследования планеров.

Робот, разработанный Invert Robotics, представляет собой пластиковый аппарат с резиновыми гусеницами и механизмом присасывания к поверхности. Робот массой 5 килограммов оснащен камерой высокого разрешения и светодиодной подсветкой. Он способен присасываться и удерживаться практически на любом типе поверхности, включая алюминий, стекло и композиты.

Разработчики утверждают, что аппарат может перемещаться не только по сухой, но и по мокрой поверхности. Робота можно использовать для осмотра самолетов не только в ангарах, но и на открытой стоянке на аэродромах.

Аппарат длиной шириной 40, длиной 45 и высотой 20 сантиметров соединяется кабелем с пультом управления, на который также передается картинка изучаемой поверхности. Длина кабеля составляет 60 метров, но ее можно увеличить до 100. Робот способен перемещаться по поверхности со скоростью до 7,2 метра в секунду. Масса всего комплекса с роботом и пунктом управления составляет 23 килограмма.

В 2018 году европейский авиастроительный концерн Airbus объявил о разработке дрона, которого можно использовать для внешнего осмотра самолетов в ангарах. Аппарат предназначен для детального обследования верхних поверхностей планеров пассажирских самолетов.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/11/29/invert

----------


## Avia M

> Новые новости на тему "фэйкньюса" ))  :


Тоже близко к теме. Искривленная...




> Свобода информации штука хорошая, но требует постоянной готовности не вляпаться в «совсем не шоколад». Потому что ради хайпа некоторые претендующие на серьёзность источники запускают сообщения весьма далекие от реальности. Примером тому служит заявление о якобы желании Белоруссии заменить в своих ВВС российские Су-30СМ на американские F-16. Как обычно, в таких случаях вывод делается на основе единственного параметра — цены.


Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2793952.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

100+

" Человек впервые разбился на реактивном ранце


Остатки реактивного ранца Кельмана Ричеса El Nuevodia

Австралиец Кельман Ричес (Kelman Riches) погиб во время перелета на своем реактивном ранце: он упал с высоты почти семь метров. Инцидент произошел в Пуэрто-Рико во время подготовки к одному из городских фестивалей: по предварительным данным, ранец взорвался. По словам местного издания El Nuevodia, рядом с Ричесом во время аварии никого не было, и обошлось без дополнительных жертв.

Реактивные ранцы должны поднимать пассажира на достаточно большую высоту и удерживать на ней в течение некоторого времени — из-за этого сильно растет вероятность того, что несчастный случай (например, взрыв баллона с перекисью водорода или проблемы с управлением) приведет к смертельному исходу. Несмотря на то, что в последние годы индустрия реактивных ранцев достаточно быстро развивалась, до сих пор этот вопрос не решен: именно поэтому большинство испытаний реактивных ранцев проходят над водой.

Тем не менее, энтузиасты все же поднимаются в воздух на реактивных ранцах без какой-либо дополнительной страховки над землей. Случай, произошедший в Пуэрто-Рико, — первая известная на сегодняшний день авария на реактивном ранце со смертельным исходом. Подробности случившегося пока не сообщаются: по неизвестным причинам реактивный ранец Ричеса взорвался, когда тот находился на высоте около семи метров. После падения его отвезли в местную больницу, где он скончался от полученных травм. Помимо самого Ричеса от выхода устройства из строя никто не пострадал.

Один из самых известных энтузиастов в области развития реактивных ранцев — основатель компании Zapata Фрэнки Запата (Frankie Zapata). В августе этого года ему удалось со второй попытки перелететь на своем реактивном ранце пролив Ла-Манш: весь путь занял 22 минуты.

Елизавета Ивтушок "


https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/12/07/jetpack-death


ДБЪ ))

Мужыки-то и не знали, что минима неск. десятков лет летают и бьются на этих самых шпийонских реактивных ранцах)))

https://novate.ru/blogs/241114/28792/

Брокколи, такие брокколи))

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0...BD%D0%B5%D1%86




MWAHAHA !

----------


## OKA

" Единственный сертифицированный в США летающий автомобиль выставили на продажу

 
Barrett-Jackson

Американский коллекционер самолетов Грег Херрик (Greg Herrick) выставил на аукцион летающий автомобиль Aerocar N101D, созданный в 1954 году. Он примечателен тем, что является единственным аппаратом, который одновременно имеет разрешение на езду по американским дорогам и прошел стандартную сертификацию Федерального управления гражданской авиации США (FAA) для самолетов, сообщает New Atlas.

На сегодняшний день несколько компаний из разных стран разрабатывают летающие автомобили. Разработчики считают, что использование двух типов передвижения в одном аппарате упростит жизнь их владельцам и позволит попадать в недоступные на обычном автомобиле места. Среди летающих автомобилей наиболее распространена конструкция самолетного типа с разборным крылом, хотя существуют и другие относительно успешные проекты, такие как SkyRunner, использующий для полета парашют и толкающий винт.

Aerocar N101D, который владелец выставил на продажу, был построен задолго до современных проектов летающих автомобилей инженером Мултоном Тейлором (Moulton Taylor). Всего было построено шесть аэрокаров. N101D был вторым аппаратом серии, он построен в 1954 году. В основе аппарата лежит небольшой четырехколесный автомобиль. Перед полетом к нему необходимо прикрепить крыло, хвост и хвостовое оперение. В собранном виде самолет представляет собой высокоплан с толкающим, а не тянущим винтом.

В обоих режимах для передвижения используется один и тот же четырехцилиндровый двигатель Lycoming O-320 мощностью 150 лошадиных сил, который часто используется в малой авиации, например, на Cessna 172. Двигатель работает в паре с трехступенчатой механической коробкой передач. Крейсерская скорость аппарата в полете составляет 161 километр в час, а на одной заправке он способен пролететь 483 километра.

N101D отличается от других подобных проектов тем, что он одновременно обладает правом на передвижение по американским дорогам, а также стандартной сертификацией FAA для малой авиации. Аппарат выставлен на продажу на аукционе Barrett-Jackson без начальной цены. Ранее автомобиль уже дважды безуспешно выставляли на продажу по цене 1,25 миллиона долларов и 895 тысяч долларов.

В 2018 году Япония объявила о начале разработки законодательной базы для регулирования летающих автомобилей, способных пользоваться как дорогами общего пользования, так и воздушным пространством страны.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/12/09/aerocar

----------


## Avia M

> Грег Херрик (Greg Herrick) выставил на аукцион летающий автомобиль Aerocar N101D


Интересно, каков пробег и налёт? Странно, что продажа идёт так долго...

----------


## OKA

> .. Странно, что продажа идёт так долго...


Видимо ценен как раритетный экспонат, а летать и ездить практичнее традиционным способом- авто и самолёт.

Рядовой гражданин не в состоянии так запросто лямчик бакенов отвалить))

"Многостаночность" не всегда себя оправдывает))

----------


## OKA

" Рендеры китайского сверхзвукового разведывательного беспилотного летательного аппарата WZ-8 "

   

Полностью :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1781857.html

Пока просто рендеры и макеты, но скорее всего близко к теме, если не опытные образцы)

Китайцам сейчас выгодно "прозрачно намекать" на свои успехи и достижения))

----------


## OKA

" Hang запустит экскурсионные полеты на беспилотных аэротакси


EHang 216 в Гуанчжоу  EHang

Китайская компания EHang заключила с фирмой-застройщиком Guangzhou Heli Chuangxin Real Estate соглашение о запуске экскурсионных полетов над городом на беспилотных аэротакси. Как сообщает eVTOL.com, первые такие экскурсии будут проводиться в городе Гунчжоу в провинции Гуандун, где расположена штаб-квартира EHang.

По оценке организаторов проекта, экскурсионные полеты позволят решить две задачи: дать туристам возможность осмотреть достопримечательности города, а людям, желающим приобрести недвижимость, выбрать для себя подходящий район, посмотрев на него с воздуха.

Для туристических полетов будут использоваться беспилотные аэротакси EHang 216. Когда именно состоятся первые полеты, пока неизвестно. Соглашение об их организации китайские компании подписали в конце ноября текущего года.

Масса EHang 216 составляет 340 килограммов. Аппарат рассчитан на перевозку двух человек или грузов массой до 260 килограммов. Электрическое аэротакси способно развивать скорость до 150 километров в час, а дальность его полета составляет 70 километров.

Весной текущего года компания EHang провела демонстрационные испытания беспилотного аэротакси EHang 216 в Австрии. В конце ноября разработчики объявили о том, что завершили все проверки аэротакси и что аппарат полностью готов к серийному производству, которое может начаться в 2020 году.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/12/10/ehang

----------


## OKA

))

Интересная новость

"  Стало известно имя нового владельца Stratolaunch

В последние годы своей жизни миллиардер Пол Аллен (Paul Allen) вложил значительные средства в проект Stratolaunch. Его целью было создание авиационно-космической системы для доставки грузов на орбиту. К 2018 г. инженеры компании построили и начали тесты огромного самолета Roc, предназначенного для воздушного запуска ракет. 
Также было объявлено, что Stratolaunch займется разработкой собственного семейства космических носителей.

https://twitter.com/Stratolaunch

Однако, после смерти Пола Аллена новое руководство компании сочло проект бесперспективным. Вскоре начались сокращения персонала, затем было объявлено о закрытии программы разработки собственных носителей, а затем — о выставлении компании на продажу. По сведениям американских СМИ, владельцы Stratolaunch предлагали миллиардеру Ричарду Брэнсону (Richard Branson) купить Roc за 400 млн долларов. 
Но Брэнсон отказался и сделал встречное предложение приобрести самолет за символическую сумму в 1 доллар.

В итоге, в октябре 2019 г. Stratolaunch все же был продан. До недавнего время имя нового владельца компании не разглашалось. Но теперь издание GeekWire приоткрыло завесу тайны над сделкой. По его данным, новым владельцем Stratolaunch стала специализирующаяся на покупке проблемных предприятий компания Cerberus Capital Management, которой владеет миллиардер Стив Фейнберг (Steve Feinberg). Он известен своими тесными связями с Дональдом Трампом и сейчас возглавляет 
Президентский консультативный совет по внешней разведке. Цена сделки по-прежнему остается неизвестной.

Недавно исполнительный директор Stratolaunch Джин Флойд (Jean Floyd) сообщил в своем микроблоге Twitter, что после смены владельца штат компании увеличился с 13 до 87 человек. Также он написал, что компания собирается стать ведущим поставщиком услуг «высокоскоростных летных испытаний». 
Это говорит о том, что новые владельцы Stratolaunch вряд ли собираются использовать воздушную платформу Roc по первоначальному назначению. Не исключено, что теперь самолет станет носителем для экспериментальных гиперзвуковых систем, которые сейчас активно разрабатываются военными по всему миру. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4272941.html

" Ну кто бы мог подумать "))

----------


## Avia M

Первый более чем за три десятилетия пилотируемый экспериментальный самолет NASA (такие машины носят обозначение X) одобрен для окончательной сборки и интеграции всех систем после серьезного обзора проекта...

https://www.ixbt.com/news/2019/12/17...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

> Первый более чем за три десятилетия пилотируемый экспериментальный самолет NASA (такие машины носят обозначение X) одобрен для окончательной сборки и интеграции всех систем после серьезного обзора проекта...
> 
> https://www.ixbt.com/news/2019/12/17...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Что-то такое, навеянное F-104+F-16+J-39= суперсоник))  

X-31 наверняка покруче был))

----------


## OKA

" Итальянская копания Piaggio Aerospace в ближайшее время возобновит выпуск самолетов P.180 Avanti, прекратившийся в 2013 году. Как пишет Flightglobal, правительство Италии заключило с компанией контракт на поставку девяти модернизированных самолетов P.180 Avanti Evo. Пять машин будут переданы заказчику в пассажирской конфигурации, четыре — с оборудованием радиоэлектронной разведки.

Самолеты P.180 Avanti выпускались с 1986 года и благодаря своему необычному виду заняли заметное место в гражданской авиации. В 2013 году заказчикам были поставлены последние два самолета. Двухдвигательный P.180 выполнен по схеме моноплана с передним горизонтальным стабилизатором и имеет в длину 14,4 метра и размах крыла 14 метров.

Avanti рассчитан на перевозку до 9 пассажиров на скорости до 740 километров в час. Самолет способен выполнять полеты на расстояние до 2,9 тысячи километров. В общей сложности за годы производства были выпущены 236 самолетов.

Осенью прошлого года арабская компания Mubadala Development, которой принадлежали 50 процентов акций Piaggio Aerospace, продала свою долю в компании. После этого итальянская фирма, переживавшая спад заказов на поставку самолетов и испытывающая трудности с разработкой беспилотников, объявила о банкротстве и перешла под внешнее управление.

Весной 2019 года итальянские власти приняли план спасения компании, предусматривающий перезапуск производства самолетов P.180 Avanti. Кроме того, план предусматривает завершение разработки беспилотного летательного аппарата P.1HH Hammerhead, разработка которого велась с начала 2010-х годов на базе P.180.

В рамках нового соглашения Piaggio Aerospace должна будет поставить властям Италии самолеты в течение ближайших четырех лет. Кроме того, соглашение предусматривает модернизацию одного P.180, уже стоящего на вооружении ВВС Италии.

Позднее итальянские власти намерены заключить с компанией соглашение о модернизации 18 самолетов P.180, используемых государственными структурами и военными.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/12/27/avanti

----------


## OKA

" Федеральное управление гражданской авиации США (FAA) опубликовало предварительную версию проекта новых правил удаленной идентификации дронов. Согласно им, все подлежащие регистрации дроны (массой от 250 грамм и выше) должны быть оборудованы системой, которая будет во время полета транслировать идентификатор дрона и его местоположение в радиоэфир, а также передавать эти данные в интернет. В течение первых двух месяцев 2020 года FAA будет собирать предложения по изменению текста правил, а через три года правила вступят в силу.

В последние годы популярность квадрокоптеров и других гражданских беспилотников значительно выросла, из-за чего эксперты и власти стали опасаться, что они будут представлять серьезную угрозу безопасности полетов больших летательных аппаратов. К счастью, пока дроны не становились причиной серьезных авиакатастроф, но, к примеру, приводили к закрытию крупнейших аэропортов на десятки часов. Для борьбы с потенциальными катастрофами производители дронов уже давно применяют программные меры. Например, дроны всех крупных производителей оснащены базой местоположений аэропортов и закрытых территорий, и не дают пилотам направить дрон в эти области.

Помимо этого власти многих стран законодательно регулируют полеты дронов и требуют регистрировать их (как правило, если их масса составляет 250 грамм и больше). Тем не менее, фактически соблюдение этих требований сложно отслеживать. Например, если полицейский или другой представитель государства видит в небе дрон, он не может проверить его принадлежность, наличие разрешения на полеты и другие сведения. Для решения этой проблемы FAA уже достаточно давно работало над введением обязательной системы идентификации, но лишь сейчас ведомство опубликовало предварительную версию новых правил.

Все дроны, подлежащие регистрации, должны будут оснащаться той или иной реализацией системы Remote ID. Исключения сделаны для дронов массой менее 250 грамм, самодельных дронов и дронов, эксплуатируемых правительством, а также дронов, выпущенных до вступления новых правил в силу. Однако аппараты, подпадающие под исключения, смогут летать только в отдельных районах (FRIA) и только в пределах прямой видимости оператора. Разрешение на создание такой полетной зоны могут запрашивать только местные власти.

В проекте правил предусмотрено два вида системы: полная, с помощью которой дроны будут транслировать сигнал с идентификатором и местоположением окружающим аппаратам, а также передавать его в интернет-сервис FAA, и частичная, при которой требуется только передавать данные в интернет. Дроны второго типа будут ограничены полетом на расстоянии не более 122 метров от места управления (фактически от оператора).

При условии вступления правил в силу, через два года после этого компании не должны производить дроны, не совместимые с Remote ID и предназначенные для полетов в США, а через три года правила полностью вступят в силу и полеты несовместимых дронов будут под запретом.

В ноябре DJI показала пример работы собственной реализации Remote ID, во время которого дрон смог передать данные на смартфоны находящихся вокруг людей через Wi-Fi. Кроме того, компания заявила, что с 1 января 2020 года все производимые ей дроны массой от 250 грамм будут оснащаться приемопередатчиками зависимого наблюдения ADS-B, позволяющими предупреждать самолеты и вертолеты о сближении. При этом недавно DJI выпустила полноценный дрон Mavic Mini, который весит 249 грамм и не подпадает под действия многих правил FAA.

Григорий Копиев "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2019/12/27/faa-remote-id

Без регламентации никак. Иначе беспредел))

Видимо нечто подобное и в РФ примут. Особенно актуально для больших городов и мегаполисов. Правда с доставками товаров и почтовых отправлений дронами, в России "не очень, чтобы очень " ))

----------


## OKA

" Поляки испытают серийную версию очень легкого реактивного самолета


LAR01 Metal Master

Польская компания Metal Master запланировала на апрель 2020 года начало летных испытаний серийной версии перспективного очень легкого реактивного самолета Flaris LAR01. Как сообщает Flightglobal, в настоящее время разработчики занимаются подготовкой самолета к летным испытаниям. Одновременно ведется и подготовка первого летного прототипа LAR01, совершившего первый полет в апреле прошлого года, к продолжению летных испытаний, которые были приостановлены на время зимы из-за отсутствия на LAR01 антиобледенительной системы.

К классу очень легких реактивных самолетов принято относить летательные аппараты с реактивными двигателями, максимальная взлетная масса которых не превышает 4,5 тонны. Сегодня во всем мире серийно выпускаются только четыре типа очень легких реактивных самолетов: бразильский Embraer Phenom 100, американские Cessna CitationJet/M2 и Cirrus Vision SF50 и японский Honda HA-420 HondaJet. Польский пятиместный самолет имеет максимальную взлетную массу 1,5 тонны.

Flaris LAR01 оснащен турбовентиляторным двигателем Williams FJ33-5A, способным развивать тягу до 8,5 килоньютонов. LAR01 сможет выполнять полеты на скорости в 450 узлов на расстояние до 3 тысяч километров. Самолет максимальной взлетной массой 1,5 тонны сможет подниматься на высоту до 14 тысяч метров. По данным Metal Master, во время первого этапа испытаний самолета измеренная скорость сваливания составила 58 узлов (107 километров в час), что соответствует аналогичному показателю четырехместного легкого поршневого самолета Cessna 182 Skylane.

LAR01 сможет использовать взлетные полосы с травяным покрытием протяженностью не более 250 метров. По оценке Metal Master, стоимость одного часа полета LAR01 составит 450 долларов.

К настоящему времени первый летный образец LAR01 налетал около 60 часов. Во время первого этапа испытаний самолет, в частности, совершил полет на высоте 7,6 тысячи метров, поднявшись на нее за 3,5 минуты. После того, как совокупный налет самолетов LAR01 (первого летного образца и первого серийного) превысит 150 часов, Metal Master сможет получить экспериментальный сертификат на самолет. Затем разработчики смогут начать поставки первых самолетов заказчикам. Планируется, что первые LAR01 будут отправлены покупателям в 2021 году. В общей сложности Metal Master получила заказы на 50 LAR01.

Василий Сычёв '

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/02/12/flaris

----------


## OKA

Дезинфекция..

----------


## OKA

" В ВВС США внесли поправки к правилам, регулирующим внешний вид военнослужащих, которые упрощают процесс выдачи разрешения мусульманам и сикхам на ношение религиозных предметов одежды, сообщают американские СМИ.

Послабления касаются выдачи разрешений на тюрбаны, хиджабы, а также на бороды и длинные волосы. Их ношение будет разрешено мусульманам и сикхам во время службы в том случае, если их внешний вид останется "опрятным и консервативным".

В соответствии с новыми поправками процесс рассмотрения запросов военнослужащих, проходящих службу в США, не может превышать 30 дней, в остальных случаях - 60.

До сих пор сикхи и мусульмане могли только в индивидуальном порядке запрашивать у командования разрешения на ношение тех или иных религиозных предметов одежды, и этот процесс зачастую занимал долгое время.

Правозащитные организации сикхов и мусульман приветствовали решение ВВС США, назвав его шагом в правильном направлении. "

Интерфакс-Религия: В ВВС США упростили выдачу разрешений на ношение тюрбанов и хиджабов на службе


Познавательное обсуждение на Вифе :

https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2919390.htm

 :Biggrin:   - https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2919410.htm

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Bell разработала электрическую систему рулевых винтов для вертолета


Система EDAT Bell Helicopter

Американская компания Bell Helicopter объявила о разработке электрической системы рулевых винтов и компенсации реактивного момента для вертолетов. Как пишет Vertical, система проходит испытания на модифицированном многоцелевом вертолете Bell 429 в Мирабеле в канадском Квебеке с мая 2019 года. В общей сложности модифицированный вертолет уже налетал 25 часов.

Сегодня разработчики вертолетной техники прорабатывают варианты использования электромоторов в своих летательных аппаратах.В частности, некоторые проекты предусматривают возможность замены одного турбовального двигателя электромотором на двухдвигательных машинах. Считается, что такая конфигурация позволит снизить массу летательного аппарата, повысив его экологичность и немного — грузоподъемность.




Разработанная Bell Helicopter система компенсации реактивного момента получила название EDAT (electrically distributed anti-torque, электрическая распределенная система противовращения). Она состоит из четырех небольших электрических фенестронов, установленных в хвостовой части вместо традиционного рулевого винта.

Управление рысканием производится теми же педалями, что и при обычном рулевом винте, однако команды до новой системы передаются не с помощью тяг, а с помощью электродистнационной системы.

В компании утверждают, что их электрическая система компенсации реактивного момента несущего винта достаточно надежна — она способна выполнять свою функцию даже при выходе из строя трех из четырех фенестронов. Кроме того, утверждается, что она получилась тише традиционного рулевого винта. Другие подробности о системе Bell Helicopter пока не раскрывает.

Bell Helicopter занимается разработкой электрических систем компенсации реактивного момента несущего винта вертолета на протяжении последних нескольких лет. В 2017 году компания представила прототипа электрической системы компенсации реактивного момента, состоящей из вентилятора в хвостовой балке и боковых управляемых сопел. Прототип системы уже проходит испытания.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/02/20/antitorque

----------


## OKA

Познавательный обзор :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1836937.html

----------


## OKA

" ВВС США в ближайшее время объявят тендер на разработку и поставку в войска электрических и гибридных транспортных летательных аппаратов с вертикальными взлетом и посадкой. Как пишет Avionics International, новые аппараты будут созданы на базе аэротакси. К участию в тендере будут допускаться компании с уже проработанными проектами аэротакси, чьи аппараты либо уже совершили первые полеты, либо впервые поднимутся в воздух не позднее 17 декабря 2020 года.

В настоящее время действует программа министерства обороны США по поддержке гражданских разработчиков электрических и гибридных летательных аппаратов, предназначенных для транспортировки грузов и пассажиров. В рамках этой программы военные намерены инвестировать в наиболее перспективные проекты аэротакси и грузовых беспилотников, а затем начать использовать такие аппараты еще до их гражданской сертификации. Это позволит разработчикам собрать достаточно данных для сертификации аэротакси и получения разрешения на их полеты в общем воздушном пространстве.

Помимо Пентагона в финансировании проектов аэротакси и использовании таких аппаратов также заинтересованы Федеральное агентство по управлению в чрезвычайных ситуациях, Министерство национальной безопасности, Федеральное лесное управление США и Департамент сельского хозяйства США.

Согласно требованиям ВВС США, электрические и гибридные летательные аппараты с вертикальными взлетом и посадкой должны быть способны перевозить от 3 до 8 человек на дальность до 160 километров. Крейсерская скорость летательных аппаратов должна быть не меньше 160 километров в час. Аппараты должны быть способны находиться в воздухе не менее одного часа. Компании, отобранные для участие в конкурсе, получат доступ к различным испытательным комплексам, включая аэродинамические трубы и комплексы испытаний на электромагнитную совместимость.

Как пишет Avionics International, одним из потенциальных участников тендера может стать компания Joby Aviation, занимающаяся разработкой летательного аппарата S4. Это аэротакси создается по схеме конвертоплана с V-образным хвостовым оперением. Машина получит 16 электромоторов с воздушными винтами (четыре из них — толкающие), 12 из которых будут выполнены поворотными для обеспечения вертикальных взлета и посадки и полета по-самолетному.

S4 рассчитано на перевозку 4 человек (не считая одного пилота) на расстояние до 240 километров. Согласно проекту, аппарат способен выполнять полеты на скорости до 322 километров в час. Первый полет аэротакси состоялся в феврале 2018 года.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/02/25/airtaxi

Очень правильное дело))

Все гигантские стоянки на  и возле баз забиты личным транспортом))

Да и вообще заманчивые перспективы новой транспортной системы))

----------


## OKA

" Японцы испытали грузовой дрон перевозкой свежей рыбы


Fazer-R G2 Yamaha

Японская компания Japan Airlines провела испытания грузового дрона транспортировкой различных грузов, включая свежую рыбу. Как пишет Flightglobal, испытания проводились в общем воздушном пространстве с разрешения властей префектуры Нагасаки. Проверки, признанные успешными, состоялись 18-19 февраля 2020 года.

Сегодня множество компаний занимаются исследованиями в области доставки почты и грузов с помощью беспилотников. Считается, что такие аппараты позволят быстро и относительно дешево перевозить грузы. Кроме того, беспилотники позволят справиться с растущим объемов грузоперевозок.

В рамках испытаний, проводившихся Japan Airlines, использовался беспилотный вертолет Yamaha Fazer-R G2. Им управлял оператор компании Yamaha Motor. Japan Airlines занималась авиационным обеспечением полетов беспилотника.


Во время первого испытания 18 февраля аппарат перевез груз в контейнере-холодильнике. Доставка груза осуществлялась из аэропорта Камигото в аэропорт Одзика. В общей сложности беспилотник с грузом преодолел расстояние в 46 километров. На протяжении всего полета специалисты отслеживали изменение температуры в контейнере-холодильнике.

На следующий день Fazer-R G2 перевез 20 килограммов свежей рыбы из аэропорта Камигото в транспортную компанию в городе Сайкай. Расстояние доставки составило 35 километров. Затем груз на грузовике был доставлен в аэропорт Нагасаки, а оттуда улетел в Токио в аэропорт Ханэда.




В рамках испытаний специалисты Japan Airlines, занимающейся развитием сервиса беспилотных грузовых перевозок в Японии, определили, что перевозка дронами не сказывается на качестве перевозимых продуктов питания.

Ранее американская компания Bell Helicopter провела испытания беспилотного грузового тейлситтера APT 70 полетом за пределами прямой видимости оператора. Во время испытаний беспилотник в автоматическом режиме пролетел около 16 километров. Проверки проводились на полигоне беспилотной авиации «Чокто» в Оклахоме.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/02/26/fish


Давно пора уже разработать единую международную систему избежания столкновений гражданских дронов в воздухе. С соотв. устройствами.

Сложносочинённая хрень должна получиться))

В коробочке и датчики, и "мозги" , и всё это на пункт управления передать)) А если  "птичка" автономная- то как-то воздействовать на уход её с линии предполагаемого столкновения.

Электронщикам поле непаханное)) В 3D проще уйти, чем на дороге аварии избежать))

P.S.

А масочки пока не все носят в общественных местах))



" Южная Корея и США решили отложить свои весенние совместные военные учения из-за растущей обеспокоенности по поводу распространения нового коронавируса, сообщил в четверг Объединённый комитет начальников штабов Южной Кореи.
       "Альянс Южной Кореи и США решил отложить до дальнейших указаний запланированные на данный момент командно-штабные учения в первой половине года в связи с повышением уровня кризисной ситуации с коронавирусом Covid-2019 до "серьезного"", - сообщили в совместном заявлении начальник отдела по связям с общественностью комитета штабов Ким Чжун Нак и его американский коллега Ли Питерс.
       Отмечается, что альянс "по-прежнему привержен обеспечению надежного военного сдерживания и поддержанию надежной комбинированной оборонительной позиции" для защиты Южной Кореи от любой угрозы.
       Это первый случай, когда союзники решили отложить учения из-за проблем в сфере здравоохранения.
       По последним данным, в Южной Корее подтверждено 1595 случаев заболевания новым типом коронавируса, скончалось 12 человек. При этом среди южнокорейских военнослужащих зарегистрирован 21 случай, один заболевший есть среди американских служащих.
       Тем временем госдепартамент США призвал американцев пересмотреть планы поездки в Южную Корею из-за опасений по поводу коронавируса.
       Как сообщается на веб-сайте ведомства, уровень опасности посещения Южной Кореи повышен до третьего по четырехуровневой шкале. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...527832&lang=RU

----------


## OKA

" Крупнейшая на рынке потребительских дронов китайская компания DJI обнародовала видение своего будущего. Производитель решил выйти за рамки своего присутствия и стать ведущей мировой технологической компанией в широком спектре высокотехнологичных рынков.

 

Само собой, DJI продолжит развивать направление потребительских дронов. Например, к концу года компания собирается усилить работу на европейском и китайском направлениях, и в 2021 году сделает для себя эти рынки приоритетными. Надеемся, Россия тоже входит в планы экспансии компании DJI. Её продукты конкурентные как по стоимости, так и по сочетанию характеристик.

Но одними потребительскими дронами компания не ограничится. В DJI решили всерьёз взяться за разработку и производство дронов сельскохозяйственного назначения. Крупнейшим в Китае производителем дронов для обработки сельскохозяйственных насаждений является компания XAG (ранее XAircraft). Сообщается, что компания XAG серьёзно опережает DJI в плане послепродажного обслуживания.

Технологически дроны DJI превосходят аналогичные по назначению дроны конкурента, но в плане ремонта и обслуживания продукция DJI катастрофически отстала от сервиса XAG. Например, в 2019 году только в Австралии XAG развернула около 100 сервисных центров, а это намного более важно, чем мастерское умение обходить дронами DJI препятствия. Поэтому в планах на этот год у DJI отмечено значительное расширение поддержки корпоративных клиентов, включая создание точек сервисного обслуживания дронов.

Другим направлением для диверсификации бизнеса компания DJI видит рынок автомобилей с автопилотами. Если технология автопилотирования прекрасно проявила себя в дронах, то чем плохи для неё машины? Для этих целей в начале этого года компания DJI создала дочернюю компанию Livox Technology. Компания Livox получила технологии DJI и сочетала их с системами обнаружения объектов с помощью лидаров (LiDAR).

Первый продукт Livox Technology был показан в начале года на выставке CES 2020. Как утверждают разработчики, предложение Livox дешевле и проще аналогов, хотя, вероятно, по совокупности характеристик оно отстаёт от более зрелых разработок конкурентов. Но это только начало, уверяют в DJI. Компания намерена активно инвестировать в автопилоты транспортного направления.

Наконец, чтобы управлять новыми направлениями компания DJI в 2020 году предпримет ряд шагов по оптимизации управления бизнес-процессами. Будут изменены уровни ответственности и полномочия руководства на всех уровнях. Эта задача станет приоритетом компании на текущий год. "

https://3dnews.ru/1005034?utm_referr...=pulse_mail_ru

----------


## OKA

" Американская компания UAVOS совместно с саудовским Центром науки и технологий имени короля Абдель Азиза разработала разведывательный средневысотный беспилотный летательный аппарат большой продолжительности полета Saker-1B, способный выполнять полеты в полностью автоматическом режиме. Согласно сообщению компании, новый беспилотный аппарат уже прошел летные испытания.

Разработка беспилотника велась на протяжении последних 10 лет. Saker-1B имеет максимальную взлетную массу 1,1 тонны и размах крыла 16 метров. Аппарат способен выполнять полеты на высоте до 5 тысяч метров, а дальность его действия составляет 2,6 тысячи километров. Беспилотник оснащен спутниковой системой связи. Saker-1B способен находиться в воздухе до 24 часов.




В общей сложности в ходе программы летных испытаний Saker-1B налетал в общей сложности одну тысячу часов. Помимо прочего специалисты проверили аппарат на продолжительность полета, которая во время испытаний составила 19 часов.

Разработчики также испытывали беспилотник в полностью автономном режиме, в котором аппарат выполнил автоматические взлет, полет по заданному маршруту со съемкой местности и посадку. Все состоявшиеся испытания признаны успешными. Саудовская Аравия планирует принять Saker-1B на вооружение.

В начале февраля 2020 года UAVOS представила конвертированный в грузовой беспилотник пилотируемый легкий двухместный вертолет Robinson R-22. Новый аппарат предназначен как для доставки грузов, так и для использования в поисково-спасательных и гуманитарных операциях.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/03/06/saker


" Американская компания AeroVironment разработала увеличенную версию барражирующего боеприпаса Switchblade и приступила к ее испытаниям. Как пишет Flightglobal, улучшенный дрон-камикадзе способен нести больший по массе боезаряд на большее расстояние. Разработка боеприпаса ведется с 2019 года.


Switchblade  Noam Eshel / Defense-Update

Базовая версия барражирующего боеприпаса Switchblade была разработана в начале 2010-х годов. Масса аппарата вместе с боезарядом составляет около 2,5 килограмма. После запуска беспилотник раскладывает крылья, включает электромотор и начинает трансляцию видео на пульт управления. Продолжительность полета аппарата составляет от 20 до 40 минут в зависимости от того, оснащен он боезарядом или нет.

Switchblade может совершать полеты на скорости до 60 километров в час под управлением оператора или самостоятельно по заранее намеченной программе. После подачи команды на подрыв оператор может отменить ее. В этом случае Switchblade возвращается на разведывательную позицию, ожидая новой команды на нанесение удара.

Технические подробности об усовершенствованной и увеличенной версии Switchblade разработчики пока не раскрывают. По заявлению AeroVirnment, разработку и испытания барражирующего боеприпаса планируется завершить в текущем году. Также до конца года компания рассчитывает получить первые экспортные заказы на усовершенствованный Switchblade.

В середине прошлого года AeroVironment и Kratos Unmanned Aerial Systems занялись совместной разработкой технологии, которая позволит крупным беспилотникам запускать множество небольших тактических аппаратов. Новая разработка в перспективе позволит военным вести масштабную разведку без захода в контролируемую противником зону.

Разработчики предполагают, что беспилотник-носитель, способный развивать большую скорость и выполнять полеты на большое расстояние, будет у цели выпускать множество небольших беспилотников, которые и будут вести разведку. При этом сам носитель будет играть роль ретранслятора сигналов — через него будут передаваться сигналы управления стае беспилотников и информационная выдача от тактических дронов.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/03/06/switchblade

----------


## Avia M

Специалисты холдинговой компании «РТ-Химкомпозит» разработали высокотехнологичные стекла для самолетов и вертолетов.
«Основные преимущества новых материалов перед иностранными образцами - повышенная стойкость к поверхностному растрескиванию и сохранение прочностных характеристик после длительного нагрева в течение 100 часов при температуре 160 ºC, а также при кратковременном нагреве до 180 градусов. Именно до такого уровня может подниматься температура лобового остекления самолета при полете на сверхзвуковой скорости»
материалы могут быть использованы как в остеклении истребителей Су-35, Су-30, Су-34, МиГ-29

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/opk/content...?utm_p=pulse_t

----------


## Let_nab

*Марков назвал имена организаторов крушения MH17*

Генпрокурор Нидерландов Фред Вестербеке, выступавший главным обвинителем по делу MH17, получил особую госнаграду – Орден Оранских-Нассау. Голландские СМИ пишут, что власти оценили его столь высоко за «расследование» крушения малайзийского Boeing. Как в беседе с «ПолитРоссией» заявил Сергей Марков, в действительности Фред Вестербеке был награжден за соучастие в преступлении.

Стоит отметить, что в Нидерландах дело MH17 официально не завершено. По сути, Орден Оранских-Нассау достался Фреду Вестербеке за незаконченную работу. При этом генпрокурор ушел в отставку. Свою карьеру он продолжит в полиции Роттердама.

Примечательно, что премьер-министр Малайзии Махатхир Мохамад неоднократно выступал с критикой так называемого расследования Совместной следственной группой (ССГ, JIT) по делу крушения MH17. Как отмечал малайзийский государственный деятель, выводы западных следователей не имеют ничего общего с реальностью и направлены лишь на то, чтобы выставить виноватой российскую сторону.

Как отметил Сергей Марков, Фред Вестербеке получил награду за то, что помог фальсифицировать расследование, направив его в антироссийское русло. Реальные преступники, подчеркивает политолог, остаются безнаказанными.

«Это награда за преступление. Этот голландец должен получить не орден, а пожизненный срок. Малайзийский Boeing был сбит в результате заговора Службы безопасности Украины. Непосредственные организаторы этого убийства: председатель СБУ Валентин Наливайченко, тогдашний губернатор Днепропетровской области Игорь Коломойский и министр обороны Украины Валерий Гелетей. Это те люди, которые отдали приказ на убийство людей.

Теперь этих убийц, погубивших сразу 300 человек, выгораживают. И этим выгораживанием занимался непосредственно этот голландский прокурор, который теперь получил орден. Орден за фальсификацию и выставление невиновных виновными. Этот человек преступник. А те, кто его награждают, очевидно, тоже соучастники», – заявил эксперт.
Собеседник «ПолитРоссии» подчеркнул, что Запад продолжит попытки давить на Россию через дело MH17. По мнению аналитика, РФ следует не только обороняться, опровергая пустые обвинения, но и продвигать реальную версию произошедшего.

«Эта преступная политика в отношении России будет продолжена. Такой вот системный подход. Как я говорил ранее, Российской Федерации недостаточно указывать на несостоятельность и беспочвенность обвинений против нее по делу MH17. Нам требуется продвигать свою, обоснованную версию», – резюмировал Сергей Марков.

----------


## Fencer

К 126-летию авиаконструктора Сергея Ильюшина https://vk.com/@mil-k-126-letiu-avia...rgeya-ilushina

----------


## Avia M

5 апреля 1940 года состоялся первый полёт истребителя МиГ-1. Самолёт успешно прошёл государственные испытания. Его модификация МиГ-3 массово использовалась в годы Великой Отечественной войны.

https://russian.rt.com/science/foto/...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Avia M

первый в истории прыжок служащих ВДВ России с высоты 10 тыс. м в Арктике в районе архипелага Земля Франца Иосифа.

https://youtu.be/R5fbLG4Lg_I
https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/8337363...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Avia M

Очередная петиция.

----------


## Avia M

Красиво написано...




> Российским военнослужащим запретили раскрывать в интернете и СМИ свою принадлежность к Вооруженным силам.Военные не имеют права разглашать информацию о дислокации или передислокации, им нельзя будет иметь устройства, на которых могут храниться и передаваться через интернет фото, видеоматериалы и данные геолокации.


Указ Президента Российской Федерации от 06.05.2020 № 308 ∙ Официальное опубликование правовых актов ∙ Официальный интернет-портал правовой информации

----------


## OKA

" Американцы запатентовали несущий винт с раздвоенными законцовками




Патентное изображение несущего винта с лопастями, имеющими раздвоенные законцовки

Bell Helicopter

Американская компания Bell Helicopter получила патент на новую форму лопасти для несущего винта вертолета, которая, теоретически, может дать снижение потребления топлива в полете на 15-17 процентов. Как пишет Flightglobal, компания предложила сделать лопасть несущего винта с раздвоенной законцовкой, выгнутой кверху наподобие самолетного винглета.

С точки зрения аэродинамики вращающийся несущий винт вертолета и неподвижное самолетное крыло во многом схожи. Это означает, что некоторые технические решения, применимые для самолетного крыла, можно использовать и в конструкции лопастей несущего винта.

С такими решениями на протяжении последних пары десятков лет экспериментируют разработчики вертолетов, пытающиеся таким образом значительно улучшить характеристики несущего винта. В частности, некое подобие винглетов в конструкции своего несущего винта в начале 2000-х годов использовал европейский консорциум Eurocopter (сегодня — Airbus Helicopters).

Несущий винт, разрабатывавшийся Eurocopter, имел изогнутую форму лопасти с небольшим загибом кверху на законцовке. Кроме того, ближе к законцовкам на лопасти были установлены управляемые аэродинамические поверхности, подобные элеронам самолетного крыла. Эти технические решения должны были снизить шумность винта, увеличить его подъемную силу и уменьшить флаттер.

В целом разработки в области новых конфигураций несущего винта и его лопастей направлены на преодоление нескольких ограничений, связанных с его работой. В частности, с эффектом запирания винта, флаттером и отчасти вихревым кольцом. Решение этих проблем становится особенно важным при разработке скоростных вертолетов, способных выполнять крейсерские полеты на скорости более 400 километров в час.

Согласно патенту Bell Helicopter, раздвоенные законцовки лопастей несущего винта с загибом вверх уже прошли испытания на модели в аэродинамической трубе. Испытания показали, что новая конструкция лопастей позволяет при прочих равных параметрах увеличить подъемную силу на 13,5 процента и уменьшить аэродинамическое сопротивление винта на 17 процентов.

При этом соответствующий прирост аэродинамического качества составляет 36,91 процента. В компании полагают, что потенциально новая конструкция несущего винта позволит добиться снижения шумности и уменьшения расхода топлива в полете.

Ранее Bell Helicopter представила электрическую систему рулевых винтов и компенсации реактивного момента для вертолетов. Система уже проходит испытания на модифицированном многоцелевом вертолете Bell 429. Она получила название EDAT (electrically distributed anti-torque, электрическая распределенная система противовращения).

Система состоит из четырех небольших электрических фенестронов, установленных в хвостовой части вместо традиционного рулевого винта. Управление рысканием производится теми же педалями, что и при обычном рулевом винте, однако команды до новой системы передаются не с помощью тяг, а с помощью электродистанционной системы.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/05/25/split

Интересно, что там с прочностью и резонансами, как лопастей,  так и самого аппарата))

----------


## OKA

Филателистам на заметку :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5993131.html

----------


## Let_nab

> Филателистам на заметку :
> 
> https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5993131.html


Китайцы первыми просекли популярность, так что эти с марками даже мелковато:

- https://aliexpress.ru/item/328133600...archweb201603_

- https://aliexpress.ru/item/400100813...archweb201603_

----------


## OKA

> Китайцы первыми просекли популярность, так что эти с марками даже мелковат.. ]


Однако же многие небольшие гос-ва известны своей прекрасной филателистической продукцией))

----------


## OKA

О жизнедеятельности "командосов" :

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4085533.html

----------


## OKA

> "По результатам выполненных противоэпидемических мероприятий в военные комиссариаты и на сборные пункты субъектов Российской Федерации не допущено около 1,5 тысяч человек с признаками респираторных заболеваний (ОРВИ)"
> 
> https://ria.ru/20200716/1574415844.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Про помощь:

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1981792.html

----------


## OKA

" Британцы испытают гибридный триплан в 2023 году


Вариант BEHA M1H с тремя транспортными контейнерами LD3

Британский стартап Faradair объявил о намерении в ближайшее время завершить проектирование перспективного гибридного конвертируемого триплана BEHA M1H и приступить к сборке первого летного образца самолета. Как пишет Aviation Week, первый полет самолета запланирован на 2023-2024 год, а в 2025-2026 году разработчики намерены получить на него сертификат типа.

Faradair занимается разработкой гибридного самолета BEHA M1H с 2014 года. Аппарат планируется выполнить по схеме триплана. Верхнее крыло будет размещено в носовой части и иметь нормальную стреловидность, среднее — будет размещено в средней части фюзеляжа и будет выполнено прямым, а нижнее — установят в хвостовой части фюзеляжа, оно будет иметь обратную стреловидность. Все три крыла на концах будут соединены общими винглетами.

Согласно проекту размах крыльев BEHA M1H составит 16,8 метра. Самолет получит гибридную двигательную установку, состоящую из газотурбинного двигателя мощностью около 1200 киловатт и электромотора мощностью 500 киловатт. Последний будет приводить в движение хвостовой толкающий вентилятор с двумя контрвращающими воздушными винтами.

Предполагается, что самолет сможет выполнять полеты на скорости 200 узлов (около 370 километров) на расстояние до 1,8 тысячи километров. Самолет планируется выполнить конвертируемым: в него можно будет относительно быстро установить пассажирский салон на 18 мест (салон не будет герметичным), систему крепления для трех авиационных грузовых контейнеров типа LD3 или грузовой отсек для грузов массой до 5 тонн.

После прохождения сертификации BEHA M1H стартап Faradair планирует предложить самолет не только частным компаниям, но также военным и спасательным службам. Разработчики также намерены создать беспилотную версию самолета. К 2030 году Faradair планирует создать полностью электрическую версию триплана.

Ранее британская компания Electric Aviation Group представила проект гибридного пассажирского самолета, рассчитанного на перевозку 70 человек. В конструкции летательного аппарата будет предусмотрена возможность конвертации в полностью электрический вариант. Это будет сделано на тот случай, если будут разработаны аккумуляторы с существенно большей, чем сегодня, удельной емкостью.

Согласно проекту, британский самолет будет собран по схеме высокоплана с удлиненным крылом и двумя килями, расположенными на законцовках горизонтального хвостового оперения. На самолет установят четыре электромотора, два из которых, расположенных ближе к корневой части крыла, получат воздушные винты увеличенного диаметра.

Василий Сычёв". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/07/23/beha-m1h

----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

115 лет со дня рождения авиаконструктора Артёма Микояна [URL unfurl="true"]https://pikabu.ru/story/115_let_so_dnya_rozhdeniya_aviakonstruktora_artyom  a_mikoyana_7631061[/URL]

----------


## OKA

" После 111 лет журнал "Флайт" переходит с еженедельного на ежемесячный выпуск... ". 

https://afirsov.livejournal.com/572649.html

----------


## Fencer

Исполнилось 60 лет со дня полета Белки и Стрелки https://www.aex.ru/news/2020/8/19/215854/

----------


## OKA

Ролик про китайскую спецуру))

----------


## Fencer

Команда КнАГУ нашла решение проблемы прочности самолетов https://todaykhv.ru/news/society/28728/

----------


## OKA

" На авиабазе ВВС США  Неллис  в Неваде прошли испытания прототипа  четвероногого робота-патрульного Ghost Robotics Vision 60 разработки компании Ghost Robotics. Испытания прошли в рамках учений по взаимодействию между элементами перспективной системы боевого управления и наблюдения - Advanced Battle Management and Surveillance (ABMS).

Робот оснащен несколькими  высокочувствительными PTZ камерами теплового и видимого излучения.  Ghost Robotics Vision 60 может действовать автономно либо в составе команды. Кроме того, робот оснащен системой "отпугивания» нарушителей". "

Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2038814.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Американский журнал рассказал о "новом" ядерном оружии Трампа
Вероятнее всего, президент США имел в виду боеголовку малой мощности W76-2, говорится в статье Popular Mechanics

НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 12 сентября. /ТАСС/. Президент США Дональд Трамп, говоря о новом ядерном оружии, аналогов которого нет у России и Китая, вероятно, имел в виду ядерную боеголовку малой мощности W76-2. Такое мнение приводится в статье, опубликованной в четверг в американском журнале Popular Mechanics.

Ранее газета The Washington Post разместила на своем сайте выдержки из готовящейся к публикации книги американского журналиста Боба Вудворда Rage ("Ярость"). Она базируется в том числе на 18 эксклюзивных интервью Вудворда с Трампом. По словам журналиста, президент США в беседах с ним, помимо прочего, заявлял, что Соединенные Штаты разработали новую ядерную оружейную систему, аналогами которой не располагают ни Россия, ни Китай.

"Трамп говорил вряд ли о совершенно новом типе вооружений, а, скорее, о модифицированной боеголовке W76 под названием W76-2, которая производит взрыв меньшей мощности", - пишет издание. Оно обращает внимание на то, что федеральное правительство США никогда официально не сообщало о разработке оружия, схожего с тем, о котором говорил глава государства. При этом разработка новых видов ядерных вооружений требует огромных затрат и не менее десяти лет, отмечает издание.... "

Подробнее :

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/9435427

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://tsifrovaya-istoriya.timepad.ru/event/1219174/

В каментах промокод со скидкой :

https://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051623313

----------


## Fencer

Исполнилось 90 лет первому полету вертолета ЦАГИ 1-ЭА https://www.aex.ru/news/2020/9/17/216881/

----------


## Fencer

Конкурс "Будущее авиации 2020": какие задачи стоят у авиастроения и авиации России?
https://aviaforum.ru/threads/konkurs...-rossii.48120/

----------


## Avia M

Пилотажная группа «Первый полет» поставила рекорд — исполнила «петлю Нестерова» 11 раз подряд...

https://www.1tv.ru/news/2020-09-21/3...11_raz_podryad

----------


## Avia M

1 октября выяснились подробности вынужденной посадки легкомоторного самолета Cessna RA-2009G. Как оказалось, на аэродроме Кудиново 30 сентября его посадил Су-30. По информации «Рен ТВ» истребитель вынужден был подняться в небо с аэродрома в Курске после обнаружения неопознанного самолета, который летел со скоростью 270 километров в час.  Об этом сообщает "Рамблер". Далее: https://news.rambler.ru/disasters/44...ource=copylink

----------


## Avia M

NASA заключила множество новых контрактов в рамках миссии по исследованию и освоению поверхности Луны на общую сумму 370 миллионов долларов. Большая часть денег досталась SpaceX и United Launch Alliance, которые будут заниматься совершенствованием методов производства и обращения с ракетным топливом в космосе. А перед Nokia стоит цель создания беспроводной сети, которая объединит пользователей, находящихся на больших расстояниях друг от друга, обеспечит связью лунные посадочные модули, вездеходы и прочие объекты инфраструктуры. Конечная цель NASA заключается в создании лунной базы как места длительной работы астронавтов. Проект должен быть реализован к 2028 году.

https://www.ixbt.com/news/2020/10/17...g-na-lune.html

Наши операторы "насторожились"... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" Американская компания Kitty Hawk испытала перспективный электрический конвертоплан Heaviside, который планируется использовать в качестве аэротакси, полетом на эффективную дальность. Как пишет Aviation Week, во время испытаний дальность и скорость полета аппарата превысили расчетные, составив 160 километров и 290 километров в час соответственно.

Электрический конвертоплан Heaviside совершил первый полет в начале октября 2019 года. Он выполнен по самолетной схеме высокоплана с передним горизонтальным оперением. Конвертоплан оснащен восемью электромоторами, шесть из которых расположены на крыле и два — на законцовках переднего оперения. Толкающие воздушные винты на электромоторах выполнены поворотными.

Размах крыла Heaviside составляет 6,1 метра. Аппарат способен на вертикальные взлет и посадку, а также полет в режиме висения. Расчетная эффективная дальность полета конвертоплана составляет 130 километров, а скорость полета — около 250 километров в час.

По заявлению Kitty Hawk, испытания показали, что после полета на дальность в 160 километров, «остался еще значительный заряд аккумуляторов».




В середине октября 2019 года во время испытательного полета в беспилотном режиме, проводившемся на частной ферме в Трес-Пинос в Калифорнии, конвертоплан Heaviside совершил жесткую посадку на поле на скорости 37 узлов (68,5 километра в час) с пикированием в 20 градусов и 20-градусным креном на левый борт.

В результате жесткой посадки аппарат получил серьезные повреждения — носовая часть конвертоплана отвалилась от фюзеляжа вместе с кабиной пилота. Позднее выяснилось, что причиной жесткой посадки стал скрипт, управляющий зарядом аккумуляторов. В полете скрипт забрал на себя слишком много вычислительных ресурсов бортового оборудования Heaviside, в результате чего аппарат перестал слушаться управления.

Василий Сычёв". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/10/26/heaviside

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

РФ разместит в Судане ПМТО ВМФ для проведения ремонта, пополнения запасов и отдыха членов экипажа военных кораблей.

----------


## Avia M

«Самолет Судного дня» Ил-80 обокрали на аэродроме «Таганрог-Южный».
Из отсеков самолета пропали 39 радиостанционных блоков и еще пять плат из пяти таких же демонтированных блоков.

https://iz.ru/1096842/2020-12-07/v-t...medium=desktop

"Интересная". :Confused:

----------


## Fencer

> «Самолет Судного дня» Ил-80 обокрали на аэродроме «Таганрог-Южный».
> Из отсеков самолета пропали 39 радиостанционных блоков и еще пять плат из пяти таких же демонтированных блоков.
> 
> https://iz.ru/1096842/2020-12-07/v-t...medium=desktop
> 
> "Интересная".


Пишут это RA-86149.

----------


## Fencer

> «Самолет Судного дня» Ил-80 обокрали на аэродроме «Таганрог-Южный».
> Из отсеков самолета пропали 39 радиостанционных блоков и еще пять плат из пяти таких же демонтированных блоков.
> 
> https://iz.ru/1096842/2020-12-07/v-t...medium=desktop
> 
> "Интересная".


Названа стоимость охраны аэродрома, на котором обворовали «самолет Судного дня» https://m.vz.ru/news/2020/12/8/1074593.html

----------


## Fencer

> «Самолет Судного дня» Ил-80 обокрали на аэродроме «Таганрог-Южный».
> Из отсеков самолета пропали 39 радиостанционных блоков и еще пять плат из пяти таких же демонтированных блоков.
> 
> https://iz.ru/1096842/2020-12-07/v-t...medium=desktop
> 
> "Интересная".


https://novayagazeta.ru/articles/202...e-sudnogo-dnya
https://www.interfax-russia.ru/south...80-v-taganroge
https://www.newsru.com/russia/09dec2...80_damage.html
https://vpk.name/news/469495_nazvany...nogo_dnya.html

----------


## Fencer

> «Самолет Судного дня» Ил-80 обокрали на аэродроме «Таганрог-Южный».
> Из отсеков самолета пропали 39 радиостанционных блоков и еще пять плат из пяти таких же демонтированных блоков.
> 
> https://iz.ru/1096842/2020-12-07/v-t...medium=desktop
> 
> "Интересная".


Ядерные воришки. Кто похитил электронное оборудование с самолета «Судного дня»? Психологический портрет злоумышленников от экс-начальника разведки сухопутных войск https://yandex.ru/turbo/novayagazeta...medium=desktop

----------


## Fencer

28 января 1978 года

Открыт Музей Войск противовоздушной обороны страны (пос. Заря, Московская обл.). В экспозиции и фондах музея свыше 14 тыс. единиц хранения. Среди них более 400 предметов вооружения и боевой техники противовоздушной обороны довоенного, военного и послевоенного периодов.

----------


## Red307

> 28 января 1978 года
> 
> Открыт Музей Войск противовоздушной обороны страны (пос. Заря, Московская обл.). В экспозиции и фондах музея свыше 14 тыс. единиц хранения. Среди них более 400 предметов вооружения и боевой техники противовоздушной обороны довоенного, военного и послевоенного периодов.


Многие его объезжают по дороге а Монино

----------


## Fencer

> Многие его объезжают по дороге а Монино


На дороге нет ни каких рекламных баннеров по этому музею?

----------


## Red307

Обычно едешь а эту сторону - Монино и Музей техники и вооружений в Черноголовке. На третий сил нет. 
И экспозиция в основном в залах - личные вещи, одежда, много текста. От музея ПВО ждут каких то ракетных комплексов, больших антенн. А тут на улице всего 5 ракет. Нет размаха.

----------


## OKA

" Россия и Индия прорабатывают вопрос продажи третьим странам ракет совместного производства BrahMos, сообщил "Интерфаксу" заместитель директора Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству России Владимир Дрожжов.
       "Заинтересованность в приобретении ракетных комплексов "БраМос" проявил ряд государств Азиатско-Тихоокеанского региона и Ближнего Востока. С некоторыми из них ведутся предконтрактные переговоры", - сказал Дрожжов на выставке Aero India 2021.
       Российско-индийская организация "БраМос" была создана в 1998 году для совместной разработки и создания ракет. Продукт предприятия "БраМос" - одноименные сверхзвуковые крылатые ракеты всех видов базирования. Они состоят на вооружении сухопутных войск и ВМС Индии.
       Продажа ракет российско-индийского совместного предприятия "БраМос" третьим государствам возможна только при согласовании обеими странами, заявлял "Интерфаксу" ранее замглавы Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству (ФСВТС) России Анатолий Пунчук.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...545190&lang=RU

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" 4 февраля 2021 года  В Китае на полигоне Корла в Синьцзян-Уйгурском автономном районе успешно проведены испытания по перехвату баллистической ракеты средней дальности.". 

Кликабельные фотографии и видео  :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2215064.html

----------


## Fencer

101-ю годовщину со дня рождения летчика-аса генерал-майора Григория Речкалова отметили в Свердловской области https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2343677@egNews

----------


## OKA

" IATA уже в конце марта планирует запуск программы международных паспортов путешественника, предполагающей взаимное признание разными странами результатов тестов на COVID-19 и данных о вакцинации. Это позволит простимулировать восстановление авиационного пассажиропотока. При этом организация признает, что ожидаемого оживления в сфере авиатранспорта в первом полугодии не произойдет, а потому ухудшает прогноз убытков отрасли по итогам года: в зависимости от скорости вакцинации и открытия границ они составят от $75 млрд до $95 млрд.

Международная ассоциация воздушного транспорта (IATA) объявила, что запустит систему цифровых паспортов путешественника с данными о вакцинации в конце марта, сообщило агентство Reuters... "

Познавательно :

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/4703960

----------


## Avia M

Серия тематических роликов о самолетах корпорации «МиГ» (в составе ПАО «ОАК» Госкорпорации Ростех) сегодня запущена в трансляцию на экранах Московского метрополитена. Видео можно будет увидеть в поездах и на станциях всех веток столичной подземки.
Сейчас на экранах транслируется первый ролик серии, посвященный авиационному комплексу МиГ-35. За полторы минуты пассажиры смогут увидеть эксклюзивные кадры с закрытой презентации МиГ-35, а также узнать о технических характеристиках истребителя и об истории самой корпорации «МиГ».

https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-ce...skovskom-metro

Поможет продвижению...

----------


## FLOGGER

В метро да, это очень актуально. Там, видать, и продвигаться будет - вместе с вагоном. Тем более, что все потенциальные Заказчики такого аппарата, они, как раз, в метро и ездят. Иначе откуда они могут узнать о его существовании?

----------


## Avia M

> В метро да, это очень актуально.


Именно об этом и подумал. Тем более планируется более масштабное "наступление" (в метро)... :Smile:

----------


## Red307

> В метро да, это очень актуально. Там, видать, и продвигаться будет - вместе с вагоном. Тем более, что все потенциальные Заказчики такого аппарата, они, как раз, в метро и ездят. Иначе откуда они могут узнать о его существовании?


То есть например всякие докфильмы про танки, самолёты, ЗРК по звезде, это для "потенциальных заказчиков"? Простым людям запрещено знать?

----------


## читатель

> В метро да, это очень актуально. Там, видать, и продвигаться будет - вместе с вагоном. Тем более, что все потенциальные Заказчики такого аппарата, они, как раз, в метро и ездят. Иначе откуда они могут узнать о его существовании?


Патриотизм повысит точно. Особенно у мальчишек.

----------


## OKA

> Патриотизм повысит точно. Особенно у мальчишек.


)) 

Сабж "читатель" жалился давеча на заброшенность форумов)) 

Однако, зарегился, и сообщения кропает  :Biggrin: 

СССР нападает на Америку опятьЪ  :Biggrin:

----------


## Fencer

Марсианский вертолет готов совершить свой первый полет https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/4/9/226611/

----------


## OKA

" Предприятия "Ростеха" форсируют разработку отечественной радиоэлектронной продукции из-за того, что иностранные поставки могут быть прекращены в любой момент, сообщил глава госкорпорации Сергей Чемезов.
       "Тенденция последних лет показывает, что иностранные поставки электронных компонентов, изделий и программного обеспечения могут быть прекращены в любой момент. Именно поэтому мы форсируем создание собственной элементной базы, технологий и продуктов", - заявил Чемезов, чьи слова привели во вторник в пресс-службе госкорпорации.
       Он отметил, что с развитием радиоэлектронного комплекса тесно увязаны будущие достижения России в авиастроении, телекоммуникациях, IT, технологиях здравоохранения, других отраслях.
       "Исходя из этого, импортозамещение и наращивание объемов гражданской продукции в этой сфере является для нас первостепенной задачей", - заявил Чемезов.
       В госкорпорации сообщили, что радиоэлектронный комплекс "Ростеха" по итогам 2020 года увеличил годовую выручку на 21% по сравнению с аналогичным показателем 2019 года - до 223 млрд рублей. Доля гражданской продукции выросла до 27% и составила 60,3 млрд рублей, что на 18% больше, чем в 2019 году.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...548758&lang=RU

Вот новость-то)) Проснулись, и тридцати лет не прошло))

----------


## Avia M

Экипажи самолётов Су-30СМ истребительного авиационного полка Восточного военного округа, дислоцированного в Забайкальском крае, отработали выполнение максимально допустимых по времени и дальности полётов.
Каждый экипаж провёл в воздухе более 3,5 часов. Всего в ходе учебно-тренировочных полётов истребители преодолели расстояние* несколько десятков тысяч километров.*

https://structure.mil.ru/structure/f...2357333@egNews

Солидные расстояния... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> Экипажи самолётов Су-30СМ истребительного авиационного полка Восточного военного округа, дислоцированного в Забайкальском крае, отработали выполнение максимально допустимых по времени и дальности полётов.
> Каждый экипаж провёл в воздухе более 3,5 часов. Всего в ходе учебно-тренировочных полётов истребители преодолели расстояние* несколько десятков тысяч километров.*
> 
> https://structure.mil.ru/structure/f...2357333@egNews
> 
> Солидные расстояния...


Может это "общая температура по больнице"?  :Biggrin: 

Посчитали карасин, суммировали расход, прикинули расстояние ?))

Цифирь,  манящая вдаль и нарисовалась))

" Вокруг шарика" всего-то 4 десятка тыщ)) 

Некоторые своим ходом умудряются преодолевать, с подручным транспортом :

https://rg.ru/2012/09/06/sibiryak.html

----------


## OKA

Про "ДОН" :

https://www.mid.ru/ru/foreign_policy...ent/id/4714306

" Си вис пасем.. "..))

----------


## OKA

" " Американский инженер разработал небольшой радиоуправляемый экранолет, поддерживаемый в воздухе благодаря взаимодействию воздушных потоков с поверхностью под ним. Для автоматического поддержания оптимальной высоты летательный аппарат использует небольшой лазерный дальномер, позволяющий точно отслеживать высоту над поверхностью и корректировать уровень тяги. Видео с описанием разработки и испытаний аппарата опубликовано на YouTube.




Экранолеты — это подвид экранопланов, которые во время основного этапа полета пользуются экранным эффектом для увеличения подъемной силы, но в отличие от традиционных экранопланов способны совершать полеты и на большой высоте. Экранный эффект заключается в том, что при полете на небольшой высоте, равной примерно до половины размаха крыла, возмущения, образуемые из-за воздействия набегающего потока воздуха на крыло, отражаются от поверхности под самолетом и снова воздействуют на него. Из-за этого общая подъемная сила увеличивается, что позволяет самолету тратить меньший объем топлива и поднимать грузы большей массы.

Поскольку экранопланам требуется ровная поверхность на всем протяжении полета, фактически их применение ограничено морями и озерами, а также редкими ровными участками суши, к примеру, высохшими солеными озерами. Из-за этого большая часть проектов экранопланов и экранолетов носила экспериментальный характер, причем наибольшее развитие этот вид авиации получил в СССР. Подробнее об истории создания советских и российских экранопланов можно узнать из нашего материала «Снова на экране».

Помимо полноценных экранопланов и экранолетов существуют также любительские проекты, в которых инженеры создают небольшие радиоуправляемые модели самолетов, использующие экранный эффект. Но на таких масштабах из-за небольшого размера и массы, а также большой тяги стабильно удерживать такой самолет на расстоянии до половины размаха крыла весьма сложно. Американский инженер Дэниел Райли (Daniel Riley) вместе с другими инженерами-любителями создал радиоуправляемый экранолет, который поддерживает себя на оптимальной высоте, отслеживая ее при помощи лазерного дальномера и самостоятельно управляя уровнем тяги.

Инженер опробовал две конструкции, обе из которых он собрал из листов пенокартона. Изначально Райли решил воссоздать строение сингапурского экраноплана AirFish 8, который построен по схеме с обратным дельтавидным крылом. В этой модели использовался один винт, расположенный на киле хвостового оперения, и элероны для маневрирования. За управление полетом отвечал полетный контроллер ArduPilot и небольшой времяпролетный лазерный дальномер, расположенный в нижней части корпуса. Для работы с дальномером Райли с коллегами пришлось модифицировать код полетного контроллера.

Испытательные полеты показали, что самолет с такой конструкцией очень нестабилен в полете и управлять им крайне сложно даже автоматическому полетному контроллеру, а в ручном режиме это практически невозможно. В результате инженеры решили отказаться от обратного дельтавидного крыла и использовали классическую конструкцию низкоплана с двумя толкающими винтами в носовой части перед крылом. После первых полетов инженеры скорректировали кривую управления тягой в зависимости от высоты и смогли добиться относительно стабильного полета на крайне малой высоте, намного меньшей, чем размер самолета и его крыла.
Разработчик отмечает, что пока полетный контроллер использует для управления высотой только тягу, увеличивая и уменьшая ее в зависимости от показаний дальномера. Для более точного управления и стабильного полета он собирается использовать рули высоты, но отмечает, что это требует заметно более сложного алгоритма управления.
С экранным эффектом сталкиваются не только аппараты самолетного типа, но и мультикоптеры, когда совершают посадку. Обычные алгоритмы управления дронами не учитывают его, но в 2019 году американские инженеры создали новый алгоритм, который принимает его в расчет, что позволило добиться более плавной и мягкой посадки.

Григорий Копиев ". 

https://nplus1.ru/news/2021/05/03/ekranoplan

----------


## Avia M

"В ОКБ Сухого в инициативном порядке ведутся научно-исследовательские работы по созданию легкого многоцелевого однодвигательного истребителя 5-го поколения. При создании самолета планируется широко использовать задел, наработанный в рамках создания Су-57, в том числе новейший двигатель "изделие 30", радиопоглощающие покрытия, бортовое радиоэлектронное оборудование, комплекс вооружения"

https://ria.ru/20210526/istrebitel-1...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

" В США распродают часть коллекции боевых самолётов Пола Аллена. 28 мая, портал thedrive.com сообщил о том, что компании-брокеры выставили на продажу семь экземпляров истребителей и бомбардировщиков, имеющих историческую ценность.

Все предложенные самолёты нуждаются в доработке или ремонте. При этом указывается, что каждый из них может быть восстановлен до лётной готовности. Все самолёты в свое время были приобретены Полом Алленом, в рамках различных некоммерческих проектов, а том числе для Музея летающего наследия и боевой брони (Flying Heritage & Combat Armor Museum).

Среди выставленных на продажу лотов:

Grumman F9F-2 Panther Bu.127147 за $100 тыс.
Republic F-84G-26-RE 51-11126 за $100 тыс.;
Chance Vought F8U-1E Crusader Bu.145527 за $100 тыс.;
Chance Vought F8U-2 Crusader Bu.145592 за $100 тыс.;
Chance Vought F8U-1 Crusader Bu.143769 за $100 тыс.;
Boeing B-17E Flying Fortress 41-9210 за $9 млн;
Mitsubishi A6M5-52 Reisen (Zero) s/n 1303 за $950 тыс.

Пол Аллен, один из основателей компании Microsoft, умер 15 октября 2018 года. Но организованные им проекты продолжают свою работу. Так, исследовательское судно R/V Petrel работает уже несколько лет. За это время было найдено большое количество кораблей, погибших в ходе Второй мировой войны. В частности, экипажу судна удалось обнаружить американские авианосец Lexington и крейсер Indianapolis, японский линкор «Мусаси» и ряд других кораблей. Кроме того, Полу Аллену долгое время принадлежал единственный в мире лётный образец штурмовика Ил-2.". 

https://warspot.ru/19737-kollektsiyu...li-na-prodazhu

Интересные образцы) 

Вот и прикупили бы у 'партнёров " для Монинского музея ВВС пяток раритетов  :Cool: 

Шютка, конечно  :Biggrin:  Этож для людей бы пригодилось, а не картинку какую высокохудожественную в офис или" гнездо" себе прикупить))

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

В.В.Путин выступая на ПМЭФ 2021 в СПб заявил, что сегодня полностью завершена укладка первой нитки трубопровода "Северный поток-2". После сварки "Газпром" будет готов к наполнению трубы газом.

Вторую нитку трубопровода по предшествующим заявлениям планируют уложить до конца года.

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/11566117

----------


## Let_nab

> В.В.Путин выступая на ПМЭФ 2021 в СПб заявил, что сегодня полностью завершена укладка первой нитки трубопровода "Северный поток-2". После сварки "Газпром" будет готов к наполнению трубы газом.
> 
> Вторую нитку трубопровода по предшествующим заявлениям планируют уложить до конца года.
> 
> https://tass.ru/ekonomika/11566117


Ай да Путин, ай да молодец!
Всем дал сжатым газом, разве что по космосу Рогозин ему трубопровод на Запад в НАТО не протянул, так как наверно воруют у него что космодромы не успевают строить не то что бы трубы, а Эрдогану ещё и ракет в нагрузку за Пешкова с Карловым да армян из ОДКБ нагрузил!

А так.., обратил внимание как обсуждают и ещё народ как-то кривым мозгом беспокоится, что "видите ли хто-то нам очередной трубопровод мешает строить". Это как в старые времена добрые европейцы от папуасов все богатства повывозили, а им в замену стеклянные бусы, а когда уже вывозить нечего не осталось, они в рабов людей превратили на вывоз... В своё время Ленин не дал это сделать местным с интервентами, потом Сталин не дал это сделать ЕвроРейху. Но вот наступила путинская Россея. Бабло всё вывезли, вложив в недвижимости от Лондона и Ниццы с яхтами и футбольными командами, в ценные государственные туалетные бумажки Госдепа, золото всё вывезли в Лондон (кстати, кто не в курсе и ща глотку начнёт рвать за "гения" которому Ленин всё мешает - https://www.rbc.ru/economics/28/02/2...79479d2346177a), рубль в говно (всё своё золото вывезли в столицу мировых финансов, а рубль всё равно говно), страна - сырьевой придаток не имеющий ни своей науки, ни своей никакущей промышленности, ни своего образования с медициной - все наши "гении" туда куда нефть с газом качают - ездят лечиться и детей своих учить...
Зато в России директора "национального достояния", которое туда в НАТО качают - то бывшие министры иностранных дел Австрии, то бывшие канцлеры Западной Германии, то арабские шейхи с гражданами США..., но как обычно - все друзья Путина в кого не ткни. А что ж эти друзья типа нам "угрожают"!? Или фуфло это всё с наигранным шоу для баранов!? 
Интересно, когда в Германии подруга Путина Меркель на отдых уйдёт с поста канцлера - он её тоже директором в Газпром или Роснефть назначит, а пока ржачные "санкции" поизображают с угрозой НАТО!? 
Только кому НАТО то угрожает если задуматься? Своим нефти и газу из России с лесом и остальным сырьём, может своим друзьям которые всё это им гонят!? Или может нашим обокраденным нищим пенсионерам, нищим работягам, которым ни нефть ни газ с землёй и Родиной уже не принадлежат!? Бугагагагагага! 
Прикол по этому международному форуму в Питере - там собрались российские богатеи дружбаны Володьки с им самим, которые всё баблище из России вывезли и вложили в Запад, а сами на этом форуме уговаривают иностранцев привезти их западные крошки и вложить в Россию...
Как уже весь этот паноптикум насто*бал!

----------


## Avia M

Новейшие отечественные авиационные ответчики производства АО "Навигатор" могут делать самолет невидимым для обнаружения сервисом Flightradar (интернет-сервис отслеживания воздушных судов, оборудованных ответчиками).

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/1223348...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

" Там точно что-то происходит...  " ©)) 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/7062389.html

----------


## Fencer

> «Самолет Судного дня» Ил-80 обокрали на аэродроме «Таганрог-Южный».
> Из отсеков самолета пропали 39 радиостанционных блоков и еще пять плат из пяти таких же демонтированных блоков.
> 
> https://iz.ru/1096842/2020-12-07/v-t...medium=desktop


Суд приговорил жителя Ростовской области к 4 годам колонии за кражу из самолета "судного дня" https://www.aex.ru/news/2022/7/28/246239/

----------


## Fencer

МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ ВОЕННО-ТЕХНИЧЕСКИЙ ФОРУМ «АРМИЯ-2022» https://www.rusarmyexpo.ru/

----------


## Avia M

подросток британо-бельгийского происхождения стал самым молодым человеком, совершившим кругосветный полет в одиночку. В ходе пятимесячного путешествия он боролся с муссонными дождями, палящей жарой и бюрократией.

Под овации публики 17-летний Мак Резерфорд приземлился на аэродроме недалеко от болгарской столицы Софии 24 августа 2022 года. Юный герой пролетел 54 124 км и посетил более 30 стран с тех пор, как вылетел из того же места на своем суперлегком самолете Shark Aero 23 марта 2022 года.
Полный текст: https://ctnews.ru/post/podrostok-sta...ku-v-odinochku

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.vk.com/wall-133441491_924700

----------

